# Anabolic Diet pdf. link



## ricnixon (Dec 6, 2012)

The Anabolic Diet pdf. by Dr. DiPasquale. A few solid meal plans at the end. def a good read.

http://allanabolics.org/media/content/files/af8f63cd08d4dd11e23fdb67437626e0.pdf


----------

